

Show HN: Our YC S12 application - Roomify.tv One-click video meeting rooms - Kavan
http://www.roomify.tv

======
jeffreyshaw
I like the feel of the website; it was designed nicely. But I'm concerned
about the concept's uniqueness.

How are you more unique than the comparable alternatives that exist? Google
HangOuts, Skype, etc?

How will you overcome the fact that major players are already heavily in this
field?

How will you make money?

~~~
Kavan
Good points.

Roomify simplifies video conferencing. Google Hangouts/Skype require users to
be part of a network. In many cases users do not want to 'Contact' users in
Skype or join Google+. Since the room is just a url, users can bookmark it and
always return to the same room.

The pro version will allow premium users to have password protected rooms, and
to white label the rooms with their own url. Since this is all web-based the
'Create a room' button could be placed anywhere, on your own site or on a
corporate intranet. It is like having your own 'Hangout'. Not affiliated to
anyone and not requiring login.

Our technology allows us to have 1,000's of users in a single room. We have
built rooms apps too (shared html whiteboard, screen sharing etc). So in the
long term we are looking to 'Roomify' all physical rooms. You could teach a
class, hold a conference or just hold a meeting like we offer now.

Finally, we are planning a payment system that will allow room owners to
charge to attend their room. So teachers and speakers could earn money from
their attendees.

~~~
jeffreyshaw
I like that last idea a lot.

~~~
Kavan
yip we started building this but ran out of resources and had to focus on
Roomify.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fms9qM7QG9g>

Others have tried (eg edufire.com) but using Flash video chat, which is not
great. If people are paying for someone's knowledge/expertise it needs to be
delivered perfectly.

Roomify is a more generic version. It is a tool rather than a marketplace. In
the future we could do something similar to the above and create a marketplace
with in Roomify.

------
SudarshanP
Do you already support/plan to support Mobile phones /Tablets with your high
quality plugin?

~~~
Kavan
Yes we will. iOS first and then Android. Do you require video and voice or
just voice?

------
ethnomusicolog
I like the design and t he message. when you say one click it should be one
click.

~~~
Kavan
Thanks.

To get professional quality audio and video we need the user to install a
plugin the first time they use the product. This is similar to the Google
Hangouts plugin.

The plugin only needs to be installed once. We then automatically update it
when the user returns.

------
Kavan
All feedback welcome.

